# Raqueta electrica matamosquitos



## Ricardosd (Nov 25, 2019)

Buenas noches Ntes que nada m acabo de registrar y mi duda comienza por saber algunos detalles acerca de la chispa de una raqueta electrica,, ya que me encontre con una falla en la que la chispa es demasiado baja, y quisiera pedir sus opiniones de que pidiera ser la falla o que hago paraque tenga la misma chispa que cuando la compre por sus opiniones les agradeceria mucho..


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2019)

Mira *este *tema que *NO *es lo mismo, pero trata también sobre la raqueta


----------



## Ricardosd (Nov 25, 2019)

Gracias por el aporte,, pero me he dado cuenta que el circuito que trae la raqueta dañada es diferente a casi todos los que he visto y aparte que cambia la posición de los componentes y de hecho son 10 mas el led 11 en total.. y no se si la falla se debe a los diodos 4007 aunque los cambie por otros de igual valor sigue igual.. vere que surge y resulta.. gracias por el dato,.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 25, 2019)

A la salida del transformador tenés un multiplicador de tensión hecho con los tres díodos negros y los tres capacitores celestes.

Deberías revisar los tres díodos y reemplazar los tres capacitores celestes y el rojo al final.

Saludos !


----------

